# Using chemicals and/or solvents



## gkaminski (Jun 6, 2012)

Hello. I paint abstracts and I want to experiment with using chemicals and/or solvents with my paintings. Does anyone have a suggestion of what I can use? 

Some ideas I had were to do an under painting and then come back with some sort of chemical that would either remove the paint or make it bubble or just create some sort of effect that I could not get otherwise. I like to experiment with 'happy accidents' and I'm willing to try new and different things. 

Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## petkov (Jul 11, 2012)

*Using various chemicals*

Yeah i just started experimenting making weird backgrounds using various solvents. For example, I discovered that using simple Rubbing Alcohol i can make many diff effects: peeling paint effect, scratched surface effect and so on. Plus, Rubbing alchohol can clean up dried acrylic paint off brushes and clothes too! You know how everyone warns about acrylic drying up too fast? Well worry no more, rubbing alcohol is here for the rescue!
Justput some on a cotton ball and begin running the paint, gently!
Another clever trick is using liquid frisket. First i lay down a color, let it dry, then smudge some liquid frisket, let it dry and lay another color on top. once it dries, i rub off the fricket and voila, special effects galore!
Another clever trick is to use petroleum jelly. 
in short, you can use just about anything you can think of: turpentine, oil, alcohol, etc Just make sure you experiment first of course..;-).


----------

